# Payrise: Extra 10k



## Fire away (11 Nov 2018)

Hi folks,

I recently got a payrise of 10k but somehow payroll have gave me 20k payrise. I didn't flag it or employer hasn't flagged it. I haven't spent the extra cash as know they will be entitled it it back. What should I do? My pension has also gone up by 20k rise not the 10k rise. Payroll is outsourced. Third month overpaid now


----------



## RedOnion (11 Nov 2018)

Have a look here: https://www.askaboutmoney.com/threads/payroll-overpayment-implications.210278/

Why do these mistakes never happen for me?


----------



## mathepac (11 Nov 2018)

As per previous posts, first inform HR you've been overpaid by €2.500 gross and received the net amount (after taxes, pension deductions, etc) into your account.

They need to set up a non-taxable adjustment for Nov & Dec payroll runs to reduce your gross pay by €1,250 for each month. Your tax, pension, etc is calculated after this deduction is taken, balancing taxes etc prior to year-end and easing the pain of having one big deduction from payroll.


----------



## Deiseblue (11 Nov 2018)

Your user name may give you a hint as to your employer’s next move !


----------



## mtk (12 Nov 2018)

Better tell them you just noticed and asap

This happened to me once . I told them staightaway that month


----------



## staff (12 Nov 2018)

This happened me a couple of years ago also except as well as having been doubled (not as big as yours) the payrise had been backdated for 6 months.  I went to my boss as soon as I noticed but because it was their fault and not mine they just changed it back to what it was meant to be for the next month.  Very decent of them in fairness.


----------



## Fire away (12 Nov 2018)

I think I will take my chances and say nothing. Something similar happened to.me before where i was under paying BIK for few years and they just wrote it off. Company are very loose good few stories where people have been paid twice for exams, travel expenses over paid etc.


----------



## David1234 (12 Nov 2018)

You came looking for advice. You didn’t like it so you have ignored it.

You are essentially stealing from your employer and happy to do so. I really hope this comes back to bite you in the ass.


----------



## Blackrock1 (13 Nov 2018)

David1234 said:


> You came looking for advice. You didn’t like it so you have ignored it.
> 
> You are essentially stealing from your employer and happy to do so. I really hope this comes back to bite you in the ass.



Exactly

And there will be whinging and nashing of teeth when it’s eventually spotted and they ask for their money back


----------



## Purple (10 Dec 2018)

Fire away said:


> I think I will take my chances and say nothing.


Sure, it's only stealing after all. Just don't give out about the people who engage in Social Welfare or Insurance fraud or steal cars or break into houses. After all, you're one of them now.


----------



## Feemar5 (11 Dec 2018)

I hope you are not looking for promotion in your company - keeping money you are not entitled to would not  impress the management.     The mistake will eventually show up when salary figures are checked against the budgeted figure and it will be difficult to say you didn't notice such a big increase - if it was €20 there might be an excuse for you but not such a large figure.    Honesty is the best policy !!


----------



## tallpaul (11 Dec 2018)

Yes go and spend it. Spend it all. Then when your company realises its error and takes the money back, make sure to come back on here and ask what your 'rights' are. Seems to be the modern way now.

Or maybe perhaps cop on to yourself and do the right thing? Of course that seems to be the not very modern way now.


----------

